# A Beautiful little film.....



## Moonflight (Dec 13, 2015)

.....and the ending may take you by surprise


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2015)

OOooh Now you've got me crying... :sosad:


----------



## Moonflight (Dec 13, 2015)

It had that effect on me too, but it's so well done.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2015)

I nearly choked at the end...I wasn't expecting that... I've sent it to my daughter..


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 13, 2015)

Depressing and sad.


----------

